# Christmas presents for DW



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

I need some advice.

My DW deserves something amazing this Christmas for being the most wonderful woman in the world.
I am 3,500 miles away in Iraq and so can only buy things through the Internet.

What can I buy the woman who deserves everything?
She is currently 7 weeks pregnant, by Christmas she will be about 12 weeks....what does a 12 wk pregnant woman need? What I can I buy to help with the trials and tribulations of pregnancy?
What should I buy that is not pregnancy related but that she deserves? Pretend money is 'almost' no object.


oh...one last thing, she's on this site so please send serious suggestions to me via PM. All outrageous suggestions in the thread.


thank you!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

A gorgeous eternity ring!!!

I had to wait until DS was almost one for mine 

Have PM'd you as well


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lisa - now is your chance to give John your wish list !!!

xxxx


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

ah this is so sweet


----------



## Babycake20 (Apr 22, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh this is sooooo sweet.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

starfishtigger said:


> All I want for christmas is you home safe and sound and a happy healthy Jube xxx
> 
> Save ur money for nursery things! xx


Oh bless your post bought a tear to my eye hun


----------



## farehamgirl (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow!
Have tried to PM you with secret ideas but your inbox is full fella


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you for all the suggestions!

I have cleared the inbox now if there are any more suggestions.

DW should have a spectacular Christmas this year. x


----------

